#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται στατικό πρόγραμμα StereoSTATIKA

## nino7

Πωλείται το στατικό πρόγραμμα StereoSTATIKA στην τιμή των *1.900 €*. Αγοράστηκε το 2012. Τιμή συζητήσιμη. 

Πληροφορίες στο τηλ: 69******** και στο e-mail: k_giannousis@hotmail.com

----------

